
Whatever You’re Thinking, Google Already Knows - jbegley
https://hackernoon.com/whatever-youre-thinking-google-already-knows-751b3829fe78
======
clouddrover
> _Download Brave._

Or, better yet, download Firefox.

Brave is based on Chromium and so it is dependent on Google to develop the
core of the product. Google will always call the shots with the core of Brave.

Firefox's dependency on Google is the financial value of the search deal
Mozilla negotiates with Google. The more users Firefox has, the stronger
Mozilla's bargaining power.

------
verdverm
Based on their recommendations, I would say they don't know all that much.

